# Elk Steak with Sourdough/Buttermilk Biscuits and Gravy



## walle (Apr 17, 2010)

Got a sourdough/buttermilk biscuit recipe from Bassman that I had to give a whirl this morning.

Here it is ready to cut in the sourdough/buttermilk


Rolled out


Cut and in the pan


After sitting in a warm oven for 30 minutes


Elk all floured and ready to go


Baked up




And my breakfast


Overall - VERY GOOD! They were lite and airy, not so much flaky like regular biscuits. The "sour" taste was incredible, and they are excellent with both gravy and blackraspberry jelly.

Including the recipe here for you bread heads.


Bassman Sourdough Buttermilk Biscuits

2 cups all purpose flour
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 cup buttter
1/2 cup buttermilk
1 cup sourdough starter

Melted butter or margarine

Sift together flour, salt, baking soda and baking powder. Using a
pastry blender or a fork, cut in butter until mixture resembles
cornmeal. Mix together buttermilk and starter. With a fork, stir
in starter mixture until a soft dough is formed that cleans the sides
of the bowl. turn out onto floured surface and knead gently for
30 seconds. Roll dough to form a circle 1/2 inch thick. Cut into
biscuits with a 2-3 inch round cutter. Place in a lightly greased
baking pan with sides touching. Brush tops with melted butter.
Cover and let rest for 30 minutes. Bake at 450 degrees for 12 - 15
minutes or until tops are golden brown. Makes about 12 biscuits.

*My modifications*
Didn't have buttermilk, so I used regular milk and 1 t apple cider vinegar.
Baked at 450 for 15 minutes.

Thanks for checking out my post.
Tracey


----------



## devinrob (Apr 17, 2010)

That looks incredible.  Nice work!


----------



## got14u (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh man you had me at "biscuits and gravy"....lol...that looks fantastic


----------



## jamminjimi (Apr 17, 2010)

You are the man. I will be there in about 5 hours. Incredible


----------



## bassman (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm close enough that you could have called me! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Fine looking breakfast, Tracey.


----------

